# Cube shaped Fish Tiny



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Although I dont have a picture of this fish I saw it at the pet store. it was as small as a dice, and shaped the same, way. yellow with tiny fins. cutiest fish Ive ever seen. if anyone has any ideas or pics on this fish please share them. thanks!


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

saltwater or freshwater

possibly boxfish
http://www.divegallery.com/boxfish.htm

try yahoo image search for boxfish


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi those are nice pics of the box fish. but this little guy was almost completely square shaped and bright yellow with string like fins no bigger than a dice, no spotted colors on him. and I beleive a saltwater fish, the name on the aquarium was the watchman. thats all I have to go on. hes was over 30.00 dollars to buy. But iI havent seen one like him since. :?


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

well i thought i would at least give it a try the only watchman i know is a goby and dont look nothing like what u explain no u got me wanting to know. hopefully somebody comes up with it. because now it will drive me crazy till i know


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Slyguy I know it drives me wild not knowing either. but I can tell you once you see it you will be amazed, I was. his eyes the way they looked from side to side was so cute. those tiny string like fins were pretty amazing. :?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a boxfish, of course.

It could either be a tiny species known in the hobby as a "Boston Bean" boxfish, or, if it's really bright yellow, then it is probably OSTRACION CUBICUS, but since it's so small it doesn't have any of it's polkadots yet. The cubicus is one of my all time favorite species; these guys are just the cutest, and have lots of personality. They also don't seem to be as poisonous as most other boxfish.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi theoldsalt :thanks for the helpful info on this fish. if you ever find any pics please send them here. I think they are the cutiest for sure.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=81

heres what he's talkin about.... lol


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

even the babies have spots well i will post a couple of pics this was my first guess but we all might still be going down the wrong path but here it goes


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi slyguy: thats pretty close . but not exactly. are the fins string like? cause this one that I saw, didnt have the normal fins they were very string like. these are cute pics of the babies thank you.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Again slyguy. I thiink thats about as close as were going to get. its almost the same except the color. so I bet thats it. a cutie fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is it a brighter yellow??? Theoldsalt said it was probably Ostracion Cubicus. Check out the link I showed you.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi fishfirst: nope thats not it, the fish doesnt have fins like that. and more squarelike. but thats a neat looking fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

definetly sounds like a type of boxfish to me. if it is a boxfish it would be in saltwater though. 
also, i thought boston beans were brown, not yellow?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, Boston Beans are brown, but on rare occasion they can be quite pale.

Well, this IS a mystery, isn't it?

I'm having a hard time figuring out what you mean by "threadlike" fins.

Let's see... yellow, but without polkadots, very boxy, and with threadlike somethings.
Maybe hornlike somethings?

How does cowfish sound, ya'll?


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi the old salt: I kinda think the pics slyguy had posted were about as close as it gets, they look like it without the dots. the fins I was speaking about are like little antenas sticking out from the side used as fins.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Antennas?

Yeah, I'm really leaning toward Cowfish, now.
Lactoria cornuta or some Lactophrys species.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah i was thinking about a cowfish as well. i remember the first time i saw it i fell in love with it!

here's the picture


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

or maybe

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=256


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi chrisinha: nope thats not the fish. picture a square piece of cheese very square with two tiny antannas sticking out for fins and no bigger than a dice. hopefully we can find out what it is. I thank you for all the help


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol
im sooo curious now!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

That was the cutiest fish I had ever seen. all I had to go by was he was saltwater and cost over 30.00 dollars but I dont do the saltwater stuff


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

are u sure he's not a cowfish baby??


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Nope I just wish I could draw a picture of it. I think you would be purely amazed if you saw one.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

draw it! draw it!!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

more pictures!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm one more


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Chrisinha I dont think I could draw a good enough pic to post but maybe I;ll think about it. one thing to keep in mind he was very square in shape and no horns sticking out. just little anteena fins very danity. and uses his eyes alot looking around very curious little fish. all bright yellow no spots. solid yellow.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi chrisinha In the pic with the tiny one with poka dots on it. picture him with the round corners squared, then we would have a good idea what he was. I could have my husband draw a pic. and post it I guess.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol this is getting even more interesting 

maybe a puffer?


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

well anyones guess it could be a puffer if they have square shaped ones.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Best bet is to try and take a picture...


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Lexus: I cant take a picture the pet store isnt there anymore and so I have no way of finding the fish. so will have to draw a picture I guess.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

you mean they MOVED the whole pet store???


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Chrisinha: it was a rented small space for a few aquariums and all fish. so they moved on.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Weird :roll: :shock:


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I wish I had one of those fish atlas then I could probably find out what it is. :?


----------



## AquaFriend (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello Curious Friends

From reading all the postings, I too, have become one of the "What is this Cube fish" people. I found some of these pictures to see if we can finally figure out what type of fishy it was that you saw.


----------



## AquaFriend (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's one more picture I found.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol

these are absolutely adorable, but if i understood it correctly the one WE  have been looking for doesnt have dots.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Aquafriend: Thats about as close as we will come for now. if you took the dots away that would be it. thanks


----------

